# What kind of cichlid is this?



## AquaJohn (Sep 16, 2018)

Here are 2 pics of a cichlid I need identified










In this pic the fish is quite pale because he was in a bucket while I changed the water in my aquarium.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Would compare to Metriaclima greshakei. Common but usually of low quality or questionable purity, sometimes sold as "Ice Blue". If the barring gets solid black, compare to Metriaclima pyrsonotos "Red Top BB Zebra". Fish are often vague and appear inbetween the two.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

possibly a Red Top Hongi (Labidochromis sp.)?


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

Or perhaps a Rusty cichlid


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

If you are putting your fish in a bucket to do a water change you are probably changing too much water.
Just change 10-50% every 1-2 weeks and your fish should be fine!

do you have a close up showing the shape of the fishes mouth? if so that would be a good way to tell if it is a labidochromis or not.
Looks a little too light to be a rusty, my guess would also be M. Greshakei


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

i usually only do a 20 % change. I needed to move the aquarium. hence I totally drained it. I kept 45 gallons of the water in a new clean trash can and pumped that back into the aquarium after the move and filled it up the rest of the way with fresh water. really easy and fast because I use a electric construction type pump. I don't have a pic of the mouth but I'll try. thanks for the reply.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

okay thats great, sorry I didn't want to come across as mean. It's just that a lot of newcomers to the hobby think that they need to change all the tank at once, Trying to save your water bill lol.

Labidochromis typically have more pointed snouts, they are insectivorous in nature, whereas most of the other Mbuna have that typically blunt and wide mouth structure for scraping algae off of rocks.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I didn't think this was mean at all. after looking at the Metriaclima greshakei more, i'm pretty sure thats what mine is.


----------

